# Tag Heuer outlet in Orlando Fl?



## Stan (Feb 13, 2006)

Hello all-
I will be heading to Orlando soon and see there is a TH Outlet there. Is it any good? Or just a very few sale watches and everything else at retail?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Tourneau


----------



## OmegaSeiko (Jan 23, 2008)

I have been to BOTH outlets. The TAG outlet is in the Premium Outlets close to the Disney Downtown area. Great discounts on older, but brand new Tag's as well as ZENITH (Shhhh! It's a secret). Prices are negotiable depending on season. 

I have personally done business with the Torneau outlet. It is closer to Universal Studios, but a bit hard to get to. A wider selection, including the Hamilton I just purchased. Again, prices are negotiable below the already discounted price as well. 

Both are worth a 1/2 day trip, since their respective outlets have amazing deals sometimes. Expect to see some brands that most mortals could only dream of affording at GAP prices. I believe the starting price at both stores is at LEAST 20% off. To answer your question, I think these locations are bascically retail locations that reach to a wider audience than mall locations. Lower overhead etc. The Burberry, Hugo Boss, Georgio Armani stores at these outlets carry many of the same clothes currently available in their retail stores at 20% or more off. Once they go out of season, it is not uncommon to see even greater discounts. That is probably how I got my fathers Hamilton at such a discount.


----------



## joedel (Aug 24, 2007)

do not forget to give us a report when you get back if you get a chance let me know about the links i'll be there in august


----------



## loplop (Dec 22, 2007)

Darold said:


> I have been to BOTH outlets. The TAG outlet is in the Premium Outlets close to the Disney Downtown area. Great discounts on older, but brand new Tag's as well as ZENITH (Shhhh! It's a secret). Prices are negotiable depending on season.
> 
> I have personally done business with the Torneau outlet. It is closer to Universal Studios, but a bit hard to get to. A wider selection, including the Hamilton I just purchased. Again, prices are negotiable below the already discounted price as well.
> 
> Both are worth a 1/2 day trip, since their respective outlets have amazing deals sometimes. Expect to see some brands that most mortals could only dream of affording at GAP prices. I believe the starting price at both stores is at LEAST 20% off. To answer your question, I think these locations are bascically retail locations that reach to a wider audience than mall locations. Lower overhead etc. The Burberry, Hugo Boss, Georgio Armani stores at these outlets carry many of the same clothes currently available in their retail stores at 20% or more off. Once they go out of season, it is not uncommon to see even greater discounts. That is probably how I got my fathers Hamilton at such a discount.


That is tremendous information! I've been to Disney a billion times and I never knew this...

Of course, I'm not a shopper, so maybe that's why o|

So if they start at 20%, how low can you typically go? I can get more than 20% from my AD on a brand-new TAG...


----------



## OmegaSeiko (Jan 23, 2008)

I personally got 1/2 off a Hamilton, but it was the weekend before Thanksgiving (Torneau outlet). That may have played a role. Came with Warranty/box/etc.

I was immediately offered 20% off any watch at the Tag outlet (while wearing a TAG), and told that I should call them before I purchased anything someplace else to "talk numbers." I don't know if they would discount the Zeniths or not, but the Tags were definitely up for discussion. 

PS: There is a Movado outlet a few stores down from the TAG one. The same center also has a Fossil store that carries ALL f the brands Fossil makes. Since the starting price is going to be 20%, I would assume that they would be able to beat most prices a mall or other high rent AD could offer.


----------



## loplop (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks a bunch. I'd shoot for 40% as the breaking point, I think. At anything more, I'll just use my fabulous AD.


----------



## mootsman (Nov 23, 2007)

Visit Tharoo and Co. in Orlando. www.tharooco.com He will give you incredible service and a great deal on a watch, too. They carry many brands, incl. TAG


----------

